# Hi, newbie here



## bentwings (Jul 7, 2007)

Hi,
I just discovered this group. I've been a long time model plane guy and always interested in WW 2 warbirds. I look forward to interesting conversations.

thanks

bentwings guess my favorite airplane . haha


----------



## DerAdlerIstGelandet (Jul 7, 2007)

Well I dont know, if you did not say *62 yr Corsair fan* in your profile I would say a number of aircraft could be for your favorite plane.....

Welcome to the forum by the way.


----------



## Bf109_g (Jul 7, 2007)

Welcome to forum, bentwings.


----------



## Wurger (Jul 7, 2007)

Hallo and greetings from Poland.


----------



## Njaco (Jul 7, 2007)

Hello from the Right Coast.


----------



## FLYBOYJ (Jul 7, 2007)

Greetings!


----------



## Thorlifter (Jul 8, 2007)

Ah, your a Stuka fan!


----------



## Wayne Little (Jul 8, 2007)

Hello and welcome from Down Under!


----------



## bentwings (Jul 8, 2007)

Thanks everyone. 
23k posts = full time job  got a ways to go haha

Stuka haha ...in my sights.

Right coast ..just moved back from there. You speak Carolinese?? How's the civil war going.?? The South was getting ready to rise last I heard. haha

They still make good valve springs down under???. All the good racing ones used to come from there.

I think the injector pump from my truck came from Poland.

Thanks again, very diverse group.


----------



## Njaco (Jul 8, 2007)

Sorry, never been below DC and above Boston. But I can tell ya which landfill smells stronger!  Though I am still below the Mason-Dixon line.


----------



## lesofprimus (Jul 8, 2007)

Probably alittle too much info included in ur signature bentone..


----------



## Heinz (Jul 10, 2007)

its cool info though.....but still.............


Hey mate!


----------



## DOUGRD (Jul 14, 2007)

Hello Bentwing, Welcome to the forum. ....from Alexandria, MN.


----------

